# Obtenir un accusé de réception dans Mail



## Gabthefirst (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis toujours très novice dans l'univers Mac, j'aimerais connaitre une méthode simple pour obtenir un Accusé/Réception quand j'expédie un mail. Dans Microsoft Outlook il y a juste une case à cocher. Dans Mail je n'ai rien trouvé.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## otgl (1 Août 2012)

Les accusés de réception sont une fonction presque spécifique à Outlook. Beaucoup de logiciels de courrier (comme Mail) et beaucoup de serveurs de courrier (comme iCloud) ne prennent pas en charge cette fonction. Elle ne fait pas partie des standards Web. Car après tout, les autres n'ont pas à savoir si oui ou non j'ai lu leurs messages (surtout les spammeurs). Les accusés de réception sont limités à un usage en entreprise, où tout le monde partage les mêmes logiciels et services.

Pour revenir à ta question: en Mail, c'est impossible. S'il te faut absolument cette fonction, achète Outlook pour Mac: http://www.microsoft.com/mac (eh oui, Office existe aussi en version Mac).


----------



## SDION (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu peux aussi entrer ce code dans le terminal :

defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders '{"Disposition-Notification-To" = "user@domain.com"; }'

Il faut remplacer user@domain.com par ton adresse mail 

Seul bémol : cela ne fonctionne pas si le destinataire est sous Mail


----------



## Gabthefirst (1 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, je possède Microsoft Office 2011 pour Mac, mais je voulais migrer complètement de Windows à Mac.


----------



## Aliboron (1 Août 2012)

otgl a dit:


> S'il te faut absolument cette fonction, achète Outlook pour Mac: http://www.microsoft.com/mac (eh oui, Office existe aussi en version Mac).


 Outlook 2011 ne propose pas les accusés de réception. Contrairement à son prédécesseur Entourage, il n'a même pas de commande dans le dictionnaire AppleScript qui permette de s'en bricoler un.

Mais, comme tu le dis très justement, ça ne sert de toute façon à rien, donc&#8230;




SDION a dit:


> Seul bémol : cela ne fonctionne pas si le destinataire est sous Mail


Ni s'il utilise Outlook 2011, ni s'il utilise un autre logiciel et qu'il n'a pas paramétré ce qu'il faut pour que ça réponde, ni s'il refuse de répondre à ta demande précise&#8230; on a déjà largement illustré ce débat, pas la peine d'en rajouter, ça ne peut avoir un intérêt (tout relatif) que sur un réseau d'entreprise.


----------



## GrosCoco (5 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai appliqué la méthode de SDION pour la commande dans le terminal, mais j'aimerais maintenant retirer cette fonction. Comment faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Décembre 2017)

GrosCoco a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai appliqué la méthode de SDION pour la commande dans le terminal, mais j'aimerais maintenant retirer cette fonction. Comment faire ?


Salut

que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
*defaults read com.apple.mail UserHeaders*


----------



## GrosCoco (5 Décembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
> *defaults read com.apple.mail UserHeaders*



Ok super merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Décembre 2017)

Mais ça ne résout rien.
Il faut d'abord vérifer si cette rubrique existe et si elle contient une info : tu peux la joindre ici.
Et si oui, il faut la supprimer :
*defaults delete com.apple.mail UserHeaders*
Puis bien sûr arrêter et relancer mail.


----------



## Ligu69 (3 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir.

J'ai exactement cette problématique. Pour mes mails, j'utilise toujours et uniquement le site internet de mon fournisseur d'accès à internet (F.A.I.) mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir obtenir le tout en un et utiliser l'application Mail fournie sous le système d'exploitation Mac.

Et justement, en 2019, avec Mojave 10.14.4, n'y a t-il toujours pas moyen d'avoir un reçu dans l'application Mail ?

Moi qui envoie parfois des mails en étant indisponible pour raisons de santé, j'apprécie de savoir si le destinataire a bien reçu le mail ou non. Mais peu importe la raison : ce n'est pas la question.

Je me rappelle qu'elle était présente sous Outlook Express et qu'il y avait même moyen d'aller jusqu'à un accusé de réception, mais moi c'est juste un reçu.

Est-ce qu'il y a une méthode, une mise à jour aujourd'hui avec l'application Mail qui permettrait de sélectionner une case visant l'obtention de ce reçu accusant le fait que le message se soit bien inscrit sur l'ordinateur du destinataire ? ça m'éviterait de toujours passer sur le site de mon F.A.I.

Cordialement.


----------

